# EU offer of 'help' in Italian avalanche disaster



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Jean-Claude Juncker has said the EU are ready to help.

Just how many Mountain Rescue Teams, Sniffer dogs, Helicopters etc., or later, Construction companies does the EU have under their direct control?

Of course the EU could ask the French to help, but the Italians can ask the French directly, and with exact requests so not having Brussels Fecking up the requirements.

All the help would come from Nation States not the EU directly

So the EU offer is just pious soundbites, by grandiosing civil servants who can have no positive role in this tragedy.

They make me sick.

Geoff


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Last week I heard a relative had suffered a personal tragedy. I am 1000s of miles away. I could see no immediate way that I could eleviate their grief. Yet I ended my long email to them with the offer "if there is anything I can do to help......"

I hope I didn't make them sick

Dick


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Glandwr said:


> Last week I heard a relative had suffered a personal tragedy. I am 1000s of miles away. I could see no immediate way that I could eleviate their grief. Yet I ended my long email to them with the offer "if there is anything I can do to help......"
> 
> I hope I didn't make them sick
> 
> Dick


Dick

There are differences.

Firstly you did not do it in the Media. The offer could have just gone directly to the authorities involve, as your offer went directly.

I would have preferred the offer being made by countries who have the Search and Resue facilities to help, and not from a bunch of Civil Servants and Politicians who have no such resources to back up the offer, so it is in my mind a meaningless offer, and was made for Media gain.

That is how I see it anyway.

Geoff


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Perhaps they can help by sending people or money Geoff. There are many ways of helping. Let's see whether the Italians or the people directly effected dismiss any offers of help as sickening. I don't think they will.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

What Jean-Claude Juncker said was the _rest_ of the EU offered to help as "an Earthquake in Italy is an Earthquake in Europe". Where did the spun version come from?

Dick


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Greece and Italy are constantly being criticised for their economies (or lack of) and the plans to take these countries back into the Black......

and yet they are also criticised for taking in the refugees, which of course Greece and Italy re having to pay for......

To me, those are contradictions........ but I don't see many offers of "EU" help over that either

Dave


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

"We will do everything possible within our power" seems to be a very well used phrase by all politicians.

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

raynipper said:


> "We will do everything possible *within our power*" seems to be a very well used phrase by all politicians.
> 
> Ray.


Well at least with Nation States Ministers have power to direct Armed Forces, Police etc, but when it comes to the EU all the Commission or Parliament have the 'power' to direct is Civil Servants, translators and removal companies from Brussels to Strasbourg - at our expense.

Jean-Claude Juncker had more power as Prime Minister of Luxembourg - at least he had control over the whole Luxembourg Army, and of course the tax authorities to give International companies 'sugar deals'.

I wonder what defences the Brussels lot would have if the peoples of Europe decided to have a Bastille Day in Brussels.

Geoff


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

That is why a "European army" is a joke, just suppose that Russia decided to invade say after lunch on a Friday afternoon......

By the time they had assembled the leaders to take the decision and the leaders had got agreement from their countries the Russians would have introduced laws and sorted everything.....

The EU could not organise a pi55 up in a vineyard/brewery/schnapps factory/slivovich factory or any other imilar establishment.......

All they can do is talk, talk, talk unless the recipients of such verbal diarrhoea are willing to accept the cr9p pouring forth from every orifice......

Bear in mind that De Gaulle was the last French General to win a battle and that was on a Friday afternoon and by the time he had got the leaders in Paris to accept it, he had lost the subsequent battle as the Germans walked back in..... while Paris fiddled no doubt..... ('cos Nero was on holiday?)

Dave


----------

